# WT? Kittens?



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I got home from work today and the first thing I noticed was all the fridge magnets (and papers they were holding up) were on the floor...as were my stack of cotton napkins that I use for work....

I keep my sugar and flour up there so it was all over the floor with tiny footprints leading to the living room where I found MowMow napping on his pillow and a chewed open bag of seaweed (for sushi) on the floor with all the sheets chewed apart. Shep of course was following me all excited and tried to grab the seaweed before I could clean it up.

I scolded the kitten for making a mess and then scolded MOwMow for letting him do it...then I went hunting for the OTHER bag of seaweed that was up there.... I figured i fell behind the fridge.

UNTIL I was playing WoW and on vent with SO when I heard crinkling paper and tracked it to......THE SHOWER...... Shep was in there chewing open the SECOND bag and there was seaweed strewn across the tub. When I went to pick it up he started grabbing at it faster... the beast. I threw it out and used the showerhead to wash down any leftover bits (taking sadistic pleasure in dousing him with water).

WT? Kittens! How long does this phase LAST? Last week he pulled down a bag of dried egg noodles and ate a bunch of them...DRIED NOODLES.....


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes, vent your anger here!! 

My guess is that they enjoyed the crunchiness of the dried noodles!! Plus they were never taught to soak them in water, so you couldn't really blame them for eating it dried! haha 

Sorry, just trying to see a funny side to it! Too late and no use getting too annoyed with something that already happened.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

How long does this phase last???

Good news and bad news:

The bad news - The twinz are 4 years old and still wild.

The good news - The twinz are 4 years old and still wild. :grin:

Yes, they still get into stuff and right now they're running through the house like monkeys, but I love having active kitties. Even if they're bratz.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't mind the spastic running around. That's funny and I'm not even upset about him destroying my Sushi fixins ....I do resent having seaweed in the shower and having to vacuum it up off the flour along with 5lbs of wasted flour and 2 lbs of wasted sugar.

He's *SUCH* a food hound. I have an empty plate up on the high part of the desk and he's trying every means possible to get up there. I kept tossing him off the desktop so now he's trying to force his way through the hole in back of the printer (for cables).


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMG! Okay, that's a LOT of wasted food, I'd be mad, too. 

I got up one morning recently and the entire (almost empty) bag of kibble was in the middle of the kitchen floor and the girls were practically passed out beside it. I'll never know what happened. The cupboard is almost 6 feet high and ABOVE the pantry door. There's nothing to jump from to reach it.

I hope they don't start using their powers for evil.....


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh, and I can't forget the laptop. I left it open on the bed and during one of their 200mph chases they ran OVER it and snapped one side of the monitor clear off the base of the laptop. It can't close my laptop now.


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

Go to the shelter. Play with the 2-4 months old. You'll come home and Shepard Book will look like an angel to you.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Oh, and I can't forget the laptop. I left it open on the bed and during one of their 200mph chases they ran OVER it and snapped one side of the monitor clear off the base of the laptop. It can't close my laptop now.


Yes, must never forgot the laptops! I left mine closed on the sofa once. While he was doing one of his crazy sprints around the apt, he jumped on my laptop and pushed back with all his might. The laptop went crashing down onto the floor and a whole back corner came off, including the hinge part!!!! My poor laptop!! atback


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

MowMow said:


> WT? Kittens! How long does this phase LAST?


What makes you think it will definitely end? :lol: With some cats it never does. Maggie turned 15 last week...On Sunday I caught her with the kitchen cabinet open and she was trying to get a bag of treats out of it. About a month ago she was chasing her tail on the side of the full bath tub and fell in...Same thing on the toilet a few months ago. Stole the cleaning lady's sandwich out of her tote bag last week and was chewing through the plastic bag when she was caught. In her defense, it was her birthday so I'm sure she thought it was a gift. 

Basically she acted like a 4-6 month old until she was 8 and has now has the maturity of a 2 year old.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

...anyone want a kitten? I'll throw in a bag of kibble....


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Of course no matter how aggravated I get with him he does something sweet that makes me forgive him. He was laying on the bed and I made eye contact and called his name and he trilled, jumpd down and ran to me. That was a first, he's never trilled at me before. He got a major cuddle for that... 

...then he tried to eat the microphone on my headset (sigh).


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Ohhh Krissy, how frustrating for you. I'm sorry but I have to admit I lol'd a little reading your first post - egg noodles. Hahahaha. Sorry.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

marie73 said:


> OMG! Okay, that's a LOT of wasted food, I'd be mad, too.
> 
> I got up one morning recently and the entire (almost empty) bag of kibble was in the middle of the kitchen floor and the girls were practically passed out beside it. I'll never know what happened. ....


Something along the lines of 



 I would imagine.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

how long does it last? after your past it, not long enough!!!! everybody deserves some kitten time..


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

Oh, Krissy, I'm sorry to say I'm getting alot of laughs at this post ... it really brightened my day. You keep reminding me of the reasons WHY I adopt older, sedate cats...although I ALMOST took a 7 month old female on Saturday at the adoption event at Petco. Now THAT would have been crazy as I'm still trying to get Mimi "healthy"... Once she is feeling good, I will consider a young cat ... but kitten? Nope No way.... and if I ever waiver in that decision, I will just read some of your posts


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry to say, but fridge magnets are gonig to be a kitty toy from now on...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I think he's spending the day in his 'safe' room today. He's been out and about with MowMow for about 3 weeks now but I think that 1) MowMow needs a much deserved break from babysitting. 2) I can't leave kibble out for Shep because of MowMow so it's a LONG time between feedings for him(he's too big for his creep feeder now). 3).... I just don't want to clean up a whole apartment of mess when I get home, at least the damage will be confined to one room.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Hehehe.. I couldn't help but giggle a few times at this thread.. Cats are such trouble makers! Apollo has never gotten into any food or anything like that, though he DOES get under the island in my kitchen to the bottom cabinet and he's figure out a way to scratch open my thin spaghetti boxes.. He LOVES playing with dried pasta.. I don't know if he's eaten any to be honest, but I constantly find pasta on my kitchen floor and I was so confused how it got there until I caught him in the act. 

Of course, eating any kind of food is impossible here, as my apartment is too small for a kitchen table, I am forced to eat on the couch at the coffee table.. Apollo has become a fixture to any plate or bowl I am eating food out of. If I don't constantly push him down, I will find a rogue cat paw in my food. 

You know they're just showing their love towards you by making sure you're always on your feet cleaning up their messes and chasing them around the house, haha.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Ya know what, speaking of taking sadistic pleasure in spraying troublemakers with the shower head... Did I ever post on here about Apollo getting my LAST ROLL OF TP? 

I wanted to flush him down the toilet when I found him! He managed to get the toilet paper roll holder off the wall, the toilet paper roll into the bathtub, and he tore the whole thing to tiny shreds. When I found him, he had the you-know-whats to try to hide under his new-found pile of shredded TP, thinking I couldn't see him. Does he think I'm dumb? Lol.

I accidentally (teehee) turned the faucet on over him and giggled as he tried to scurry out of the wet paper.


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

MowMow said:


> WT? Kittens! How long does this phase LAST? Last week he pulled down a bag of dried egg noodles and ate a bunch of them...DRIED NOODLES.....


Haha. My last guy, Mr Food Obsessed, never did outgrow the "steal anything I can get my paws on and possibly eat no matter how messy" mentality. That cat ate an artichoke once (and chewed through plastic wrap to get to it).


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh dear! What a naughty boy.

I do know how you feel. Evie and Mitzi are expert food thieves. We came home last week to find the cat cupboard had been opened... and ALL treats, including hamster treats, had been eaten. We're talking 5 dog-sized lamb jerky strips, two new tubes of freeze dried duck/beef, a packet of combinos and dried pea treats (yes, yummy for a cat I'm sure!). We were also greeted with two piles of vomit and a bathroom with diarrhea in. Thank you Evie, and you wonder why we limit your diet!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm sitting at work fretting about having him locked up in that room.  I feel so bad for the little active guy locked up in a 14X14 room.

He's got tons of toys, food, water and a litterbox but... I still feel bad for him. 

Him being locked up means I could leave my bedroom door open which I'm sure MOwMOw was thrilled about. He always likes to climb back into my warm spot in bed after his breakfast and go back to sleep.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

When does it end...I've asked myself that a few times about Alice, lol We got her at 7 months, and she'll be 2 this December. She still destroys toilet paper, thinks the shower curtain is something to claw at, and knocks valuables and plants and things onto the floor. She just the type of kitty that gets into stuff, I guess.

...at least she doesn't get into the garbage like Rochelle... :?

Samantha has since learned (for the most part anyways) that people food isn't to be messed with, but she used to just tear apart any plastic bag with a zipper close. She even got into the algae wafers for my catfish and plecostomus once. That was a fun mess...she didn't eat them, just tracked them _all over_ the house. I found an algae wafer _in my bed_. Yeah.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Haha, I do love naughty kitties!

I'm sure Shep will be fine in the room- probably sulking and will be extra lively when you get home. I think MowMow will be enjoying being King of the house again


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It was absolutely the opposite. I think the destruction was hunger, I knew that 10 hours was too long for him to go without eating at his age but I couldn't leave out the darn kibble or put food in an automatic feeder 'cause MowMOw would eat it and he's puffed up quite a bit since the arrival as it is.

I got home and he was friendly and happy and quite relaxed. No spastic running under foot or bugging me. MowMow was also *really* tolerant of him after I got home. He even attempted to groom him a few times.


----------



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

Mine does the fridge magnet thing. He was getting on top of my fridge and knocking them down and now that I have that blocked off, he sits in front and jumps up and gets what was still stuck to the front. He can get some decent air so he can reach a few inches above the fridge door to the freezer door. Thus there's about six inches of freezer that can have any sort of magnet on it.


----------



## Jackmom (Sep 26, 2010)

Pandora drug a bag of sugar out of the pantry. I found it half in and half out of one of the litterboxes. I can't even begin to understand what was going through her mind on that one. 


A picture of inocence:


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I don't know, that looks a like a guilty kitty look to me.


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> I don't know, that looks a like a guilty kitty look to me.


That's what I thought too. It's like she's saying "It wasn't me!". Seriously cute!


----------



## Jackmom (Sep 26, 2010)

"It wasn't me!" is her middle name! "It wasn't me that pulled the bread (torilla's, cat treats, bag of jumbo onions) out of the pantry and into the livingroom. Thank God the bag of onions was unmolested. Bread and onions go in the oven now, she hasn't quite figured out how to open the oven door yet.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

That looks pretty guilty to me!! It's the same look Milky gives when I find him doing something naughty and he knows I'm not impressed! They are just so cute though, even when they're being naughty! It's so hard sometimes to scold them too much!


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

OMG You mean other peoples cats actually grow out of the feline terrorist mindset???? I've got 4 cats doing laps around the house this morning & Methos the 14 yo is leading the charge. First thing I have always had to do was kitty proof a house when I moved in. This means the cord protectors, cabinet toddler latches and don't forget the velcro patch or/& silicon squishy square on the bottom of the laptop. ($2 at any fabric store). yes I have both on the bottom of my laptop - also keeps me from sliding it off my lap.


----------

